# Seen this? Jeff Healey and SRV



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Forgive me if this has already been posted but I stumbled across this and was just blown away. Unfortunately the quality is pretty rough.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42Ok3O8ejrA


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

nice find:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow ! This guy's crazy ! With that hand technic I should do some weird chords !! This guy is a discovery for me ! Thank you !

P.S. By the way, did someone know a canadian blues band name bluescats or something like that ? My dad was listening to that when I was young but we both don't remember the name ! Thank you !


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Ti-Ron, are you from Canada or did you just move here? I don't understand how anyone (let alone a guitarist) living in Canada can't have heard of Jeff Healey.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh yeah, and that's a geniune question and not a sly swipe at you or anything.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

That was kewl. :rockon: 

Thanks


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Mouahahaha ! Sorry for that but I'm Québécois !  It's really the first time I herd about him ! I don't know alot about Canadian blues bands. We have a couple of really good bluesman in Québec like Bob Walsh, Pat the White and Steve Hill ! I'm pretty sure that not everybody from the reast of Canada know it !  But I'm here to learn so it's a good point that know I know Jeff Healey !!


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

It didn't occur to me until now that you might be younger as well. He was popular before you even got into music.


----------



## BHarris (Feb 11, 2006)

btw..
the reason Jeff plays that way is because he is blind..


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

He started out playing laptop slide, so when he switched to "normal" guitar he just kept holding it the way he was used to.

He's an interesting person. He owns a blues club in Toronto and recently had cancer again.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey Gilliangirl
thanks for that link...
Its a hard watch for me on dial up...but was worth the wait....
nice to see guitar greats in action

thanks again
Auger


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Awsome clip.

curious? what is SRV playing-looks fender with tailstock upsidedown/ never noticed before.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

nine: Yep I'm a kid !  I'm here to listen to your widsom! I look a couple of videos of him on youtube.com and I noticed that he cames in Tremblant for the Blues Festival ! I hope I will be good soon and came back to play !  
For you guys two videos from my favorite Québécois blues/rock player 

Steve Hill; this guy is awsome with is fingerplayin' style !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kaj8Ea3kFk0

Pat the White
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K49L_NzDNH4


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I like the tone that Steve Hill guy gets from playing fingerstyle.


----------

